
Ask HN: Most useful things you've learned that doesn't “expire”? - gurtgurt
Much of what we learn will most likely only be relevant for a short period of time (ex. some new trendy Javascript framework) or not useful out of the immediate context (ex. internal libraries at a company). I&#x27;ve been looking for some useful things to learn more about that have&#x2F;will have a more long term impact. For example, the popular &quot;Learning how to Learn&quot; course has been extremely useful for many people and teaches tips&#x2F;tricks that they will use for the rest of their lives.
======
bobblywobbles
1\. Don't be afraid to say I don't know 2\. Don't immediately blame, but
remember what has happened in order to not repeat it again 3\. Don't be afraid
to ask questions 4\. Have a meeting agenda for every meeting you start, in
order to stay on track and respect everyone's time 5\. If your email is more
than 3 paragraphs, you probably need to have a meeting

------
pmdulaney
Great way to cook frozen green beans and frozen asparagus. Pour a 4" diameter
circle of olive oil in a non-stick frying pan, add veggies. Now add water to a
depth of about a quarter inch. Start cooking. Veggies start off being
boiled/steamed and transition to sautéing as water evaporates. Add soy sauce
and hot sauce if desired.

------
_Microft
Studying physics taught me perseverance and frustration tolerance. Giving up
on particularly hard exercise problems happened often at the beginning and
this changed massively with time when we increasingly just tried another and
another time until we eventually made it.

------
rawgabbit
SQL and relational databases; Yeah, they're dinosaurs but they are not dying
anytime soon. Psychology; I am a fan of the OCEAN framework. Being able to
determine someone's mental footprint helps me navigate office politics.

